

Your Kinect Is Watching You - amazing, disturbing things it can learn about you - LisaG
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/gaming/2012/03/kinect_research_the_amazing_disturbing_things_your_gaming_console_can_learn_about_you_.html

======
LisaG
Kinect is more powerful than video footage because video can _show_ what
someone does, but the Kinect can analyze what you do and get a deeper
understanding.

